# Top 20 3D Blu-Ray Movies? Also the top must have!



## gregalinnn

Anyone can tell me what are the top 20 3D Blu-Ray Movies? Also the top must have!


----------



## rekbones

I don't think there are 20 must haves, but at least 7 come to mind


Avatar

IMAX under the sea

Prometheus

Hugo

Titanic

Life of Pi

Avengers


Some others that I like but would not say must have


any of the IMAX 3D series

Tangled

Lion King

Madagascar 3

Jurassic Park

The Three musketeers

Journey to the Center of the Earth

Journey 2 mysterious island

Pirates of the Caribbean on stranger tides

Resident Evil afterlife

Resident Evil retribution

Transformers 3

Underworld Awakening

Top Gun

Mars needs Moms

Men in black III

I robot


----------



## blackoper

I'd add:

Step up 3d (dancing)

How to train your dragon

Tron Legacy

(maybe the hobbit, but I have not watched it yet)


Documentary: TT3D Closer to the Edge. (something about 200mph motorcycle racing through small city streets was just awesome)


----------



## JSUL

The classic Vincent Price thriller, House of Wax....coming in October of this year.


An original film shot for 3d....lots of info on the web sites about HoW.


----------



## NK215

Despicable me

Tangled

How to train your dragon

Pirates of Caribbean 4

I also enjoy the Michael Jackson disk (it’s a 2D/3D mix however).

I am not that crazy about Avatar.


----------



## tucsondave

I'll add "Spy Kids 3d-GameOver"

Live action and CG background with lots of pop out.


----------



## havasuvideo

Just watched; Art of Flight.....it's excellent 3D and lighting. While not technically a "movie", it's more of a "snow boarders meet mountains", type of film.

here's a preview in 3D; [MEDIA=youtube]xU4gPr55X2Y[/MEDIA]


----------



## Dan Hitchman

IMAX's Rivers at Risk is a good demo of 3D done right. Of course, they've been shooting with dual camera rigs for quite some time.


----------



## joed32

Flying Swords of Dragon Gate. Dubbing isn't great and the martial artists fly like Superman but the 3D is the best I've seen in a live action film.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joed32*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have#post_23452169
> 
> 
> Flying Swords of Dragon Gate. Dubbing isn't great and the martial artists fly like Superman but the 3D is the best I've seen in a live action film.



3D is good but the 2.4:1 aspect ratio definitely affects depth and pop on standard 1.78:1 3D TV's. Also thought the movie itself was mediocre at best.




For me, the best 3D can be found in the Imax documentaries: Under the Sea, Hubble 3D, Legends of Flight and Grand Canyon all have demo worthy material.


In terms of live action movies, Journey to the Center of the Earth and Journey 2: Mysterious Island have aggressive 3D with lots of pop, though the films, while fun, won't win any awards for writing or acting.


Men in Black 3, Jurassic Park and Captain America are the best post-converted 3D movies I've seen.


MegaMind and Meet the Robinsons are the best CGI 3D movies I've seen both in terms of effects and story.


That's my 2 cents.


----------



## micah bjj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joed32*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have#post_23452169
> 
> 
> Flying Swords of Dragon Gate. Dubbing isn't great and the martial artists fly like Superman but the 3D is the best I've seen in a live action film.



Did you get the hong kong version? I am only seeing 2d blu ray and then a 3d hong kong version A . Both on amazon


----------



## ecpackers

any movies that are 1.78 or 1.85 looks better in general than any 2,35 films.





#1 avatar. duh.

#1b~ IMAX under the sea



then its all downhill from there... but a few were pretty good.


promethius

OZ great and powerful

jack the giant slayer


----------



## ecpackers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have#post_23454189
> 
> 
> 3D is good but the 2.4:1 aspect ratio definitely affects depth and pop on standard 1.78:1 3D TV's. Also thought the movie itself was mediocre at best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, the best 3D can be found in the Imax documentaries: Under the Sea, Hubble 3D, Legends of Flight and Grand Canyon all have demo worthy material.
> 
> 
> In terms of live action movies, Journey to the Center of the Earth and Journey 2: Mysterious Island have aggressive 3D with lots of pop, though the films, while fun, won't win any awards for writing or acting.
> 
> *Men in Black 3, Jurassic Park and Captain America are the best post-converted 3D movies I've seen.*
> 
> 
> MegaMind and Meet the Robinsons are the best CGI 3D movies I've seen both in terms of effects and story.
> 
> 
> That's my 2 cents.





maybe good for post conversions... but JP sucked in 3d... i didn't even finish watching the entire movie. the movie is like a 10/10. the 3d is like a 3/10 IMO


----------



## threed123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecpackers*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have#post_23476853
> 
> 
> maybe good for post conversions... but JP sucked in 3d... i didn't even finish watching the entire movie. the movie is like a 10/10. the 3d is like a 3/10 IMO



How/where did you see the movie? Yes, I will agree that the 3D is not the best, but that's more a problem with how the movie was originally made and the resulting grain, lens flare issues, etc. The 3D when the tram car is falling through the tree is quite good. The scenic views of the dinos are so-so due to the so-so cgi capability of that time period. But I still like it better in 3D than not.


----------



## ecpackers

oh well... i definitely prefer it in 3d, to not.



i guess watching avatar and under the sea, as my 1st two at home 3d movies... spoiled me... as i now have unrealistic expectations, lol


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have#post_23477358
> 
> 
> How/where did you see the movie? Yes, I will agree that the 3D is not the best, but that's more a problem with how the movie was originally made and the resulting grain, lens flare issues, etc. The 3D when the tram car is falling through the tree is quite good. The scenic views of the dinos are so-so due to the so-so cgi capability of that time period. But I still like it better in 3D than not.



Primitive CGI notwithstanding, the first shot of Grant and Ellie looking up at the bracheosaur exhibited great height and mass - a great example of 3D extending an image in my opinion. A late shot of the raptor jumping up towards the screen and popping out elicited some squeals and jumps both at the movie theater and at home. Despite the fact that the film is over 20 years old it still managed to elicit a lot of great 3D moments (far moreso than say Phantom Menace).


----------



## joed32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *micah bjj*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have#post_23475012
> 
> 
> Did you get the hong kong version? I am only seeing 2d blu ray and then a 3d hong kong version A . Both on amazon



Looking at the packaging it doesn't say anything about which version it is but looking at Amazon the HK version has a different picture on the front. The one I have has this picture:

http://www.amazon.com/Flying-Special-Edition-Exclusive-Content/dp/B009T6EM4G/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1372512851&sr=8-7&keywords=flying+swords+of+dragon+gate 


It's listed as unavailable.


Found it at Walmart for $18.40

http://www.walmart.com/ip/21618907?wmlspartner=wlpa&adid=22222222227000000000&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=21486607510&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=19880599990&veh=sem 


I did have a hard time trying to play the English subtitles but eventually got it to work and as I said the 3D was stunning, the first half of the movie with depth and the last part with things flying out at you.


----------



## OOJguitar

I force my girlfriend into many a 3d movie. I know she's not the biggest fan of it. However she did say whoaaa that's so cool a few times while watching "the great and powerful oz". I myself was surprised that i liked it. I was only in it for the eye candy. Great depth some pop out and great picture quality I recommend it


----------



## Deja Vu

My favourite 3D animated movie right now is Madagascar 3. Lots of out of the screen effects (negative parallax), great visuals and it is pretty funny to boot. A really nice 3D packag


----------



## yueytan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NK215*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have#post_23424549
> 
> 
> Despicable me
> 
> Tangled
> 
> How to train your dragon
> 
> Pirates of Caribbean 4
> 
> I also enjoy the Michael Jackson disk (it’s a 2D/3D mix however).
> 
> I am not that crazy about Avatar.



Which Michael Jackson disc are you referring to?


----------



## NSX1992




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yueytan*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have#post_23567758
> 
> 
> Which Michael Jackson disc are you referring to?


This Is It. Most of the concert preparation is in 2D with only a few performances in 3D.


----------



## Cyrano

I wanted to mention the new *Wizard of Oz* 3D conversion. It is excellent.


----------



## xhonzi

I thought Jurassic Park 3D (at home) was incredible. It makes me think that some people saw a really poor presentation, since there are a lot that poo-poo it.


----------



## cbcdesign

I think the disappointment stems from the fact that what people were expecting to see was dinosaurs in 3D and in reality most of the dinosaur shots were just not that good. The character shots were very good but I was quite disappointed when I saw the very first Dinosaur.


----------



## GregK

The thing is- the Dinos *were* in shown in 3-D correctly. If there would have been more depth or roundness to the Dinos, the result would essentially be hyper-stereo and also would have caused an effect in stereoscopic 3D known as minaturization, which takes away from the realism. This is what Guillermo del Toro fought against when WB wanted to convert PACIFIC RIM, and WB agreed. www.slashfilm.com/guillermo-del-toro-talks-pacific-rim-3d-conversion-what-can-i-tell-you-i-changed-my-mind/ 


JURASSIC PARK is a knockout conversion.


----------



## Cyrano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GregK*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have#post_23890034
> 
> 
> The thing is- the Dinos *were* in shown in 3-D correctly. If there would have been more depth or roundness to the Dinos, the result would essentially be hyper-stereo and also would have caused an effect in stereoscopic 3D known as minaturization, which takes away from the realism. This is what Guillermo del Toro fought against when WB wanted to convert PACIFIC RIM, and WB agreed. www.slashfilm.com/guillermo-del-toro-talks-pacific-rim-3d-conversion-what-can-i-tell-you-i-changed-my-mind/
> 
> 
> JURASSIC PARK is a knockout conversion.



I thought JP was pretty good in the theater. I haven't seen it at home yet. I will get it someday.

I had not considered that "minaturization" effect of the rounded objects. I have seen this effect used in still photographs, and I can see where that would be a concern. However, one thing I dislike in stereoscopic 3D is when the things appear like flat cardboard objects merely placed near or far from the observer. I like how 3D looks on my system in _Avatar_. Things look real. To me. And the new "_Wizard of Oz_" makes things like fences and the landscape look like it is real and graduates into the distance properly.

I am just starting with 3D at home and have more to see to get acclimated in it. I do think there is something to the fact that the screen is smaller at home and one can see the entire presentation w/o moving one's head as much as at the "real" theater.


----------



## Rudy1

Was "King Kong" (2005) ever in 3D? A lot of the sequences seem like they'd look awesome in 3D.


----------



## JSUL

No, King Kong, 2005 version, was not done in 3d.


----------



## PlayNice

My list for 20 must own 3D blu rays is... (No particular order)


Prometheus

Titanic

Wizard of OZ

Life of Pi

Hugo

Adventures of Tintin

Pacific Rim

Tron: Legacy

Alice in Wonderlad

The Creature from the Black Lagoon

Dredd

Legend of the Gaurdians

The Nightmare Before Christmas

Top Gun

Coraline

Paranoman

Avatar

Avengers

Man of Steel

John Carter

IMAX Under the Sea


----------



## FilmReverie

I don't know if their is such a thing as must haves but my favorites are as follows:

Hugo

Avatar

Prometheus

Titanic

Avengers

Dredd (do not buy the eu/au release as the 3d has many issues not found in other releases)

Beauty and the Beast

Star Trek Into Darkness

Man of Steel

Coroline

Tron Legacy


Note this is for both the film and the 3d as I don't care how good the 3d is if the film isn't worth checking out.


If we are talking about quality 3d then the list is massive at this stage.


I need to check out Life of Pi and Pacific Rim which I should be able to do in the next week or so.


----------



## PlayNice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmReverie*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have#post_23938302
> 
> 
> I don't know if their is such a thing as must haves but my favorites are as follows:
> 
> Hugo
> 
> Avatar
> 
> Prometheus
> 
> Titanic
> 
> Avengers
> 
> Dredd (do not buy the eu/au release as the 3d has many issues not found in other releases)
> 
> Beauty and the Beast
> 
> Star Trek Into Darkness
> 
> Man of Steel
> 
> Coroline
> 
> Tron Legacy
> 
> 
> Note this is for both the film and the 3d as I don't care how good the 3d is if the film isn't worth checking out.
> 
> 
> If we are talking about quality 3d then the list is massive at this stage.
> 
> 
> I need to check out Life of Pi and Pacific Rim which I should be able to do in the next week or so.



After viewing "Life of Pi" upon release I thought it was for sure going to be the best 3D blu ray of the year. But I'll be damned "Pacific Rim" is just as good if not a hair better. And I agree with - del Toro (he mentioned 3D is the best way to watch his film) let me know what you think after viewing.


----------



## Rudy1

My favorites are, in no particular order:


Avatar

Prometheus

Titanic

Avengers

Final Destination 5

Alice in Wonderland

Man of Steel


I wish there was a version of "Star Trek Into Darkness" without all the ridiculous, faked lens flare. If I were a cinematographer, I would strive for images that more closely approximate how we see with our naked eyes instead of grossly exaggerating what we tend to see when looking through a camera lens. Especially in science fiction movies when space scenes are being depicted...I would want the audience to see things as though they too were in deep space, aboard a ship or space station, looking out a porthole. In other words, I'd "remove" the camera from between the spectator and the scene.


----------



## Deja Vu

Madagascar 3 sticks out in my mind for animation and Life of Pi and Pacific Rim for live action (or semi-live action







).


----------



## PlayNice

Put The Wolverine on this list as well! I think the studios are finally getting the hang of this.


----------



## FilmReverie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PlayNice*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have/30#post_24036216
> 
> 
> Put The Wolverine on this list as well! I think the studios are finally getting the hang of this.



Really? Just that their are areas where the conversion was not finished.


----------



## PlayNice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmReverie*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have/30#post_24043118
> 
> 
> Really? Just that their are areas where the conversion was not finished.



No not "not finished" but purposely done to have a more 2D look to them. It adds to the 3D when done correctly. Tron: Legacy did it as well.


----------



## FilmReverie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PlayNice*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have/30#post_24043163
> 
> 
> No not "not finished" but purposely done to have a more 2D look to them. It adds to the 3D when done correctly. Tron: Legacy did it as well.



No as in unfinished. I am not complaining about weak depth i'm pointing out that the conversion has signs that it was not finished including halos around people etc. I can get a time stamp of an example of this if you would like.


----------



## PlayNice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmReverie*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have/30#post_24043188
> 
> 
> No as in unfinished. I am not complaining about weak depth i'm pointing out that the conversion has signs that it was not finished including halos around people etc. I can get a time stamp of an example of this if you would like.



I would like cause I I just watched it this Tuesday and noticed none of what you mentioned. I will check and see if it is notable or most likely a set up issue on the viewers end.


----------



## FilmReverie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PlayNice*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have/30#post_24043244
> 
> 
> I would like cause I I just watched it this Tuesday and noticed none of what you mentioned. I will check and see if it is notable or most likely a set up issue on the viewers end.



I shall. The issues aren't major but they are still present. I also have watched it on three different setups, the problems are the same on all. Besides how could the equipment possibly cause such an issue? Afteral we are not talking about crosstalk or similar which is a display related issue (and moot as I use dlp). I also noticed the issues in its theatrical release.


Also I just want to add that I think Tron Legacy is amazing in 3d, though not quite reference (which goes to films like Hugo for myself).


----------



## Don Landis

I saw Sadako last summer in 2D, a rental from Block Buster but the movie didn't interest me much, probably because I hate reading captions. But, last night I got it in 3D on Netflix and was immediately pulled into the story. Those of you who have seen it in 3D will know what I'm talking about, pulled into.










It's not what I would call a must have but rather one where the 3Ds aspect makes the story, while in 2D holds no interest at all. I'm glad I gave this title another go in 3D.


----------



## vatore

1. Man of Steel

2. Dark Knight Trilogy

3. Star Wars Trilogy (Original)

4. The Godfather 1 and 2

5. Harry Potter

6. Rocky 1-3

7. Goodfellas

8. Indiana Jones 1-3

9. Lord of the Rings

10. Matrix Trilogy

11. Braveheart

12. Gladiator

13. Last of the Mohicans

14. Star Trek

15. Pirates of the Caribbean Trilogy

16. Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon

17. First Blood


----------



## PlayNice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vatore*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have/30#post_24090650
> 
> 
> 1. Man of Steel
> 
> 2. Dark Knight Trilogy
> 
> 3. Star Wars Trilogy (Original)
> 
> 4. The Godfather 1 and 2
> 
> 5. Harry Potter
> 
> 6. Rocky 1-3
> 
> 7. Goodfellas
> 
> 8. Indiana Jones 1-3
> 
> 9. Lord of the Rings
> 
> 10. Matrix Trilogy
> 
> 11. Braveheart
> 
> 12. Gladiator
> 
> 13. Last of the Mohicans
> 
> 14. Star Trek
> 
> 15. Pirates of the Caribbean Trilogy
> 
> 16. Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
> 
> 17. First Blood



This is for the top "3D" movies, your list mostly contains 2D FYI


----------



## vatore

Oh, s$!t, I totally paid no attention. I just couldn't wait to put my two cents in.


Well, I'm no authority on 3D Blu-Rays, only having seen a handful but I did love Man of Steel and Transformers


----------



## PlayNice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vatore*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have/30#post_24100143
> 
> 
> Oh, s$!t, I totally paid no attention. I just couldn't wait to put my two cents in.
> 
> 
> Well, I'm no authority on 3D Blu-Rays, only having seen a handful but I did love Man of Steel and Transformers



Good choices in movie though


----------



## joed32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PlayNice*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have/30#post_24090702
> 
> 
> This is for the top "3D" movies, your list mostly contains 2D FYI



I would throw in Flying Swords Of Dragon's Gate. I've never seen better 3D.


----------



## spanky250

Most of the movies I would list have already been mentioned, so I'll just add a couple that I feel are certainly worthy.


Static


and


Upside Down


Both fantastic movies from small studios, with excellent 3D.


----------



## schmluss

One that I suggest that is not on here is Drive Angry.


----------



## n8spencer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joed32*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have/30#post_24105087
> 
> 
> 
> I would throw in Flying Swords Of Dragon's Gate. I've never seen better 3D.


I just started that this morning on netflix looked good so far i'm excited to finish it tonight.  Also 3d on Netflix was great


----------



## joed32

Glad to hear it, I haven't tried much 3D on Netflix, I'll have to take a look.


----------



## ST60Chambers

Just watched The Croods in 3D on Netflix. Actually really good. Had some really good pop out scenes.


----------



## joed32

I searched for Flying Swords on NF but when I played it there was no 3D, only 2D? I had originally watched it on Blue Ray 3D.


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joed32*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have/30#post_24291694
> 
> 
> I searched for Flying Swords on NF but when I played it there was no 3D, only 2D? I had originally watched it on Blue Ray 3D.



Not all devices support Netflix 3D. This issue is one of my bigger gripes. I have six devices that can handle 3D; and among what I have, only PS3 and new 2013 Vizio TV can do Netflix 3D. Netflix is absolutely terrible at updating its apps in older devices (i.e., it doesn't).


----------



## PlayNice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Apostate*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have/30#post_24292121
> 
> 
> Not all devices support Netflix 3D. This issue is one of my bigger gripes. I have six devices that can handle 3D; and among what I have, only PS3 and new 2013 Vizio TV can do Netflix 3D. Netflix is absolutely terrible at updating its apps in older devices (i.e., it doesn't).



It's not even older devices, I have the roku 3 and that is new and updated with the latest software of Netflix (in fact it just got an update the other day) and it still doesn't support 3D. It may be a hardware limitation but for streaming?.?. That shouldn't be the case...


----------



## n8spencer


I've only gotten it to work at 5 am othertimes it just buffers and I have pretty fast internet


----------



## joed32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Apostate*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have/30#post_24292121
> 
> 
> Not all devices support Netflix 3D. This issue is one of my bigger gripes. I have six devices that can handle 3D; and among what I have, only PS3 and new 2013 Vizio TV can do Netflix 3D. Netflix is absolutely terrible at updating its apps in older devices (i.e., it doesn't).



After reading your post I resigned myself to not getting 3D from Netflix but it just came to me that I have an LG TV with NF and it is supported. Thanks for jogging my memory.


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joed32*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have/30#post_24314056
> 
> 
> After reading your post I resigned myself to not getting 3D from Netflix but it just came to me that I have an LG TV with NF and it is supported. Thanks for jogging my memory.



You must have a new LG. My 2-year-old one doesn't have it.


----------



## Kamel407

so you guys did not enjoy The Hobbit in BluRay 3D?


----------



## PlayNice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kamel407*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have/30#post_24333571
> 
> 
> so you guys did not enjoy The Hobbit in BluRay 3D?



I enjoyed it, but I think the movie itself was the weak link there.


----------



## Kamel407




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PlayNice*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have/30#post_24333688
> 
> 
> I enjoyed it, but I think the movie itself was the weak link there.



Seriously, The Hobbit is better than half of the movies mentioned in this thread.


This should be about Top 20 3D Content not top 20 movies that have 3D associated.


----------



## JSUL

1953 House of Wax, with Vincent Price.

A film shot specifically in 3d format.

A must see


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JSUL*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have/30#post_24334769
> 
> 
> 1953 House of Wax, with Vincent Price.
> 
> A film shot specifically in 3d format.
> 
> A must see



+1; Great movie and great 3D. Too bad there haven't been more vintage 3D releases.


----------



## JSUL

Vintage 3d releases have been few,

likely due to fear of poor sales....but hopefully it will change.

Unfortunately, the present market leans towards the Netflix, etc means of watching movies. For the collector, if the film is not already available on dvd or bluray, the option is often video on demand disc, which are usually poor quality.


----------



## JSUL

MOD....made on demand is the latest dvd phrase used by the studios to provide customers titles that are not planned for a full commercial eelease. Most all are classics and independant films from years gone by, as well as vintage tv show.


----------



## jbernardi

The 3D depth and facial closeups were excellent in *Man in the Dark*. An old B-movie, to be sure, but very entertaining.


----------



## LDizzle

Hmm...I rarely see Cirque Du Soleil: Worlds Away mentioned in this forum. A truly mesmerizing 3D film, although that's in the context of the overall A/V experience which is breathtaking IMHO. A definite "must have" for me.


----------



## myriadcorp

Gravity in 3D is amazing! 2D will not do that movie justice.


----------



## PlayNice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myriadcorp*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have/60#post_24345971
> 
> 
> Gravity in 3D is amazing! 2D will not do that movie justice.



Do you have the blu ray already? I am waiting for mine at the edge of my seat


----------



## xsrsmithx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LDizzle*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have/60#post_24344175
> 
> 
> Hmm...I rarely see Cirque Du Soleil: Worlds Away mentioned in this forum. A truly mesmerizing 3D film, although that's in the context of the overall A/V experience which is breathtaking IMHO. A definite "must have" for me.



I agree. It's one of the main movies I pull out to show off my 3D setup. Produced by James Cameron, you can't go wrong. Great for all ages.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LDizzle*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have/60#post_24344175
> 
> 
> Hmm...I rarely see Cirque Du Soleil: Worlds Away mentioned in this forum. A truly mesmerizing 3D film, although that's in the context of the overall A/V experience which is breathtaking IMHO. A definite "must have" for me.



Thanks for the tip-just ordered it from 3d-blurayrental.com.










Ed


----------



## LDizzle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have/60#post_24359738
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip-just ordered it from 3d-blurayrental.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


Hope you enjoy!


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LDizzle*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have/60#post_24363376
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy!



The wife and I watched this today and it was outstanding! Amazing show and the 3d was excellent. Thanks again!


Ed


BTW-I ordered this from 3d-blurayrental.com late Friday and it arrived in at my Michigan home today (Tuesday). That's with yesterday being President's Day & no mail. Never received one that fast from them before-usually takes 4 or 5 business days. Dunno how that happened.


----------



## LDizzle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have/60#post_24377393
> 
> 
> The wife and I watched this today and it was outstanding! Amazing show and the 3d was excellent. Thanks again!
> 
> 
> Ed
> 
> 
> BTW-I ordered this from 3d-blurayrental.com late Friday and it arrived in at my Michigan home today (Tuesday). That's with yesterday being President's Day & no mail. Never received one that fast from them before-usually takes 4 or 5 business days. Dunno how that happened.


Fast service is always great! Glad you liked it.


----------



## reanimator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JSUL*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have/60#post_24334975
> 
> 
> Vintage 3d releases have been few, likely due to fear of poor sales...



Probably true, but then again, there were only so many 3D movies made back in those days. What would we want in terms of vintage 3D?


HONDO

IT CAME FROM OUTER SPACE

KISS ME, KATE


----------



## Steve P.

plus... I, THE JURY, INFERNO, MISS SADIE THOMPSON, SECOND CHANCE, DANGEROUS MISSION, GUN FURY, PHANTOM OF THE RUE MORGUE, REVENGE OF THE CREATURE, etc etc. There were fifty English language features shot during the period, and many of them are quite good movies.


----------



## joed32

Add "The Charge At Feather River".


----------



## extech


got it yesterday- have not watched yet


----------



## extech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PlayNice*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have/60#post_24346055
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the blu ray already? I am waiting for mine at the edge of my seat


meant to say gravity


----------



## LDizzle

Watched Gravity last night with the wife. Very good 3D that heightened the dramatic intensity of the film.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LDizzle*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have/60#post_24411938
> 
> 
> Watched Gravity last night with the wife. Very good 3D that heightened the dramatic intensity of the film.



Same here. We thought it was excellent!










Ed


----------



## PlayNice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LDizzle*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have/60#post_24411938
> 
> 
> Watched Gravity last night with the wife. Very good 3D that heightened the dramatic intensity of the film.



Ditto on that buddy, I think this is going to be on my list of top blu rays for 2014. The 3D added so much to the film that was already outstanding.


----------



## ST60Chambers

Just picked up Tron Legacy 3D combo pack (mildy used) on eBay for $16.50! WOOT!


----------



## Mfusick

I saw both Frozen and Gravity in theaters and I'm anxious to see how it compares at home. Anyone seen both to compare ?


----------



## Don Landis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mfusick*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have/60#post_24428554
> 
> 
> I saw both Frozen and Gravity in theaters and I'm anxious to see how it compares at home. Anyone seen both to compare ?



It's a hard comparison for me to make because these two are entirely different movie genre's. I saw Gravity 3D in a large screen IMAX theater which is how I prefer to view most 3D, especially those with outer space scenes. Frozen will adapt better to the smaller home theater screen, IMO.


The biggest problem I have with IMAX is when they do the closeups of people. It's creepy to watch a person's head when you are sitting next to a nose that is bigger than you are. But the big scenery shots all seem to be better on IMAX. Difficult to have it both ways at the same time.


The only time I have ever seen a production that was perfect was at Disney theme parks where the production was designed around a single screen size. No movie is ever done that way because it will be shown on everything from Imax size to cell phone screens.


As for the technical 3D delivery, both were excellent in their own genre. Frozen has a large cast of voices with animated characters, while Gravity has just two dominate characters. I don't know how to compare.


Note- I have the digital download of Frozen 2D and 3D. I haven't picked up Gravity 3D yet as the digital download is too expensive for what it is and I don't have the time to order the rental for another 8 weeks. If I get Gravity, it will just be a rental. Watching it twice is about all I will want. Frozen will probably be a rewatch many times so the higher cost to own it now was worth the money.


----------



## Devedander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LDizzle*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have/60#post_24344175
> 
> 
> Hmm...I rarely see Cirque Du Soleil: Worlds Away mentioned in this forum. A truly mesmerizing 3D film, although that's in the context of the overall A/V experience which is breathtaking IMHO. A definite "must have" for me.



Oddly I was super disappointed by this. As a big cirque fan live I felt it was way too many quick cuts and really needed wide shots so you could get a feel for the whole scene going on at once.


It struck me as a very long commercial for a circus rather than a video of a full performance.


I'll just keep tossing my $$$ at the actual cirque performances though I suppose... I don't think any movie experience will come close to the real thing.


----------



## LDizzle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Devedander*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have/60#post_24430679
> 
> 
> Oddly I was super disappointed by this. As a big cirque fan live I felt it was way too many quick cuts and really needed wide shots so you could get a feel for the whole scene going on at once.
> 
> 
> It struck me as a very long commercial for a circus rather than a video of a full performance.
> 
> 
> I'll just keep tossing my $$$ at the actual cirque performances though I suppose... I don't think any movie experience will come close to the real thing.


I see where you're coming from & I agree about the lack of wide shots, although that's part of the reason I enjoyed it.


The close (closer) shots allow a person to experience the performances in a way that's not really possible sitting in the audience.


Of course that's not to discredit the live experience in any way. I think they both offer interesting perspectives that can't be duplicated by the other.


----------



## Devedander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LDizzle*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have/60#post_24433209
> 
> 
> I see where you're coming from & I agree about the lack of wide shots, although that's part of the reason I enjoyed it.
> 
> 
> The close (closer) shots allow a person to experience the performances in a way that's not really possible sitting with an audience.
> 
> 
> Of course that's not to discredit the live experience in any way. I think they both offer interesting perspectives that can't be duplicated by the other.



That's true, I really do enjoy the closeup aspect of the video and you are right, it's something you don't usually get a chance at live.


I had a few thoughts on that though:


1: Multiple angles? Not sure how well that comes off in 3D but maybe the option to choose a closeup when you want?


2: Replay - show the wide angle, then go back and show the close ups of what just happened. This throws off the timing of everything though and might make it hard especially with the musical score.


3: Also not sure how this would work in 3D but a picture in picture? Show the closeup in a frame and the wide as the backdrop or something?


I don't know... and it may just be part of what keeps the live Cirque experience so great if it's impossible to do it well on video. I think if I had seen that particular Cirque show live (a few times) I might really enjoy the video with all it's closeups, but since I haven't it left me wanting...


----------



## LDizzle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Devedander*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have/60#post_24433780
> 
> 
> That's true, I really do enjoy the closeup aspect of the video and you are right, it's something you don't usually get a chance at live.
> 
> 
> I had a few thoughts on that though:
> 
> 
> 1: Multiple angles? Not sure how well that comes off in 3D but maybe the option to choose a closeup when you want?
> 
> 
> 2: Replay - show the wide angle, then go back and show the close ups of what just happened. This throws off the timing of everything though and might make it hard especially with the musical score.
> 
> 
> 3: Also not sure how this would work in 3D but a picture in picture? Show the closeup in a frame and the wide as the backdrop or something?
> 
> 
> I don't know... and it may just be part of what keeps the live Cirque experience so great if it's impossible to do it well on video. I think if I had seen that particular Cirque show live (a few times) I might really enjoy the video with all it's closeups, but since I haven't it left me wanting...


I like the idea of having the best of both worlds. IMO a show like Cirque is perfect for multiple camera angles.


Definitely an under used Blu-ray/DVD feature.


----------



## BobNYC


It's cheaper by ordering from Amazon.uk. ALWAYS check Amazon.uk when something is not available from Amazon.com or the price seems out of line.  The company listed under New/Used named Zoverstocks regularly ships to U.S. - I've used them for years and they are totally reliable. http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B008U9SWK8/ref=ox_sc_act_image_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AVXB5JQRCA15O


----------



## blastermaster

My top picks:


3D Popout:


Final Destination 5

Imax: Under the Sea

Flying Swords of Dragon Gate (best 3D overall)

Turtles Tale


3D Depth:


Hugo

Transformers: Dark of the Moon

A Christmas Carol

Guardians of Ga'Hoole

Hobbit (outdoor scenes)


Most disappointing 3D movie I own: Harry Potter


----------



## andy sullivan

Most surprisingly good 3D movie I own: Upside Down.


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andy sullivan*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have/60#post_24444476
> 
> 
> Most surprisingly good 3D movie I own: Upside Down.



Have to agree. The visuals lend themselves to the added depth.


----------



## LDizzle

Golly gee whiz! I almost forgot about another gem of a film that's not often mentioned; Ghosts of the Abyss. Strong 3D & impressive LFE for a documentary. 😁


----------



## wattheF

Gravity 3D bluray. Best I have seen yet.


----------



## LDizzle

Frozen 3D arrived today. The wife & I are watching later tonight. Will post back w/ an opinion.😊


----------



## LDizzle

Frozen 3D: Picture; 5 of 5.

Sound; 5+.

3D; 4 of 5.


IMO a wonderful story & the wife's 2nd fave next to Toy Story 3.


----------



## nenito2k

just to add to this thread:


I invite people to watch CROODS in 3D....that i consider much better than BRAVE 3D;

It is incredibly fun in 3D and way better than 2D version. The 3D is not perfect as there are some problems with negative parallax and out of focus foreground objects....on various scenes, but it is quick...and does not hurt eyes that much.


Highly recommended 3D bluray !


Gravity is not the type of FUN 3D.....it is realistic 3D....and it looks incredible as many said including ME, the 3D is so WELL made that it actually FEELS like 2D !


I just ordered FROZEN 3D + Rise of the guardians 3D (considered as THE REFERENCE animation in 3D !); will update next week probably....


----------



## LDizzle

Definitely can't go wrong with either Croods or Guardians. Very good usage of 3D imho.


----------



## nenito2k

just saw TEKKEN 3d...not a VERY good 3D...but discrete type...untill the last 30mn where it becomes more than GOOD....not in the top 20, and far from disney pixar 3d - albeit not BAD


----------



## LDizzle

I didn't know the Tekken movie was in 3D😵...I've gotta check that out!


----------



## nenito2k

@LD : don't start jumping....i was not talking about tekken the movie - but tekken BLOOD vengeance the animation !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that i got buy buying on heavy discount with tekken tag 2 the game for ps3 !


----------



## Sacc Attack

watched turbo on netflix the other night. It was admittedly the first 3d movie we watched on our new tv but it was really cool. Watched The Hole next and it was dumb as hell.


----------



## nenito2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blastermaster*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have/50_50#post_24443721
> 
> 
> My top picks:
> 
> 
> 3D Popout:
> 
> 
> Final Destination 5
> 
> Imax: Under the Sea
> 
> Flying Swords of Dragon Gate (best 3D overall)
> 
> Turtles Tale
> 
> 
> 3D Depth:
> 
> 
> Hugo
> 
> Transformers: Dark of the Moon
> 
> A Christmas Carol
> 
> Guardians of Ga'Hoole
> 
> Hobbit (outdoor scenes)
> 
> 
> Most disappointing 3D movie I own: Harry Potter



I did watch dragon gate....on 2 different TV's (passive ET60 & active F8000) and i really don't get it...! why is this movie classified as one of the better 3D's ever ??? me & my cousin REALLY disagree !!!! And in this movie there were for me many negative parallax issues that hurt my eyes....

Yet this is considered by many as GOOD as avatar !!!!!


Detective Dee 3D : Rise Sea Dragon was just reviewed....in a reliable french site specialised in 3d ( http://www.halluciner.fr ) and is said to be AMAZING..only in china









More and more huge 3D stuff will come from them







as will be IPman 3 in 2015 !!!!!


----------



## nenito2k

update here:

just watched my copie from amazon that i got for 20$ of LORAX 3D....and WOW it was amazing ! Colors were out of this world (even if passive glasses don't hurt it) and the extra dimension is very GOOD; i STILL don't understand that in 2014 people are still buying dvd's and not bluray; it is so stupid...


I reconfirm that animation once experienced in 3d...for me and wife is the way to go; i can't imagine watching any of it in 2d again...ever !


----------



## LDizzle

I wholeheartedly agree about the Lorax! Very good 3D & excellent PQ imo.


As far as DVD's...they're less expensive & usually good enough for people that aren't particularly interested in getting hi-res PQ or 3D.


To each his own I suppose.


----------



## borisnet

Stupid question but what makes the movies differ in 'pop-out' or 'depth' as mentioned by many?


I just upgrade my w1070 to enable 3D. I tried a TB Iron Man in 3D and I have to say I am not very impressed. I will try to find samples of the movies listed here to verify the "3D quality" if we can call that this way.


Thanks all for sharing your experience !


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *borisnet*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have/90#post_24611101
> 
> 
> Stupid question but what makes the movies differ in 'pop-out' or 'depth' as mentioned by many?
> 
> 
> I just upgrade my w1070 to enable 3D. I tried a TB Iron Man in 3D and I have to say I am not very impressed. I will try to find samples of the movies listed here to verify the "3D quality" if we can call that this way.
> 
> 
> Thanks all for sharing your experience !



Depth and pop aren't so much a function of the TV being used but rather the intent and execution of the filmmakers. Iron Man 3 was a post-conversion of a film that was shot in conventional 2D without any consideration for 3D in mind. As such the results were poor (as they are with nearly every Marvel 3D film).


There are good post-conversions out there; I happen to think Captain America: The First Avenger, Men in Black 3, GI Joe: Rise of Cobra, Gravity, Pacific Rim and to a lesser extent Star Trek Into Darkness are all good 3D post-conversions with good sequences.


Natively shot 3D films generally have stronger 3D; films I think show this include Hugo, Journey to the Center of the Earth and Journey 2: Mysterious Island. Older catalog titles like House of Wax and Creature From the Black Lagoon also have great 3D that puts most modern films to shame. Imax 3D features like Space Junk, Space Station, Hubble and Legends of Flight also typically have very strong 3D.


There are also films natively shot in 3D where the filmmakers were very conservative with the depth cues (The Three Musketeers and The Amazing Spiderman come to mind) leading to a subtle often negligible effect.


----------



## borisnet

Thanks TonyDP for the explanation !


Is there a way to know how the movie was shot to get an idea if it's more a poor conversion or a movie shot with 3D in mind?


Thanks again.


----------



## Isnoreatmovies

 http://realorfake3d.com/ has the last couple of years worth of movies and upcoming movies listed as to whether they were conversions or not. When looking at specific movies, I'd go through threads on this board for finding out if they have good 3D or not. Pacific Rim had great 3D for the most part, the Oz movie also did a pretty good job, while there were some natively filmed movies that didn't do much. The biggest difference in 3D quality seems to be the director. I was blown away by Hugo in that it seemed almost every scene was set up for showing depth, and it really showed. I haven't seen the 3D version of Thor, but I read somewhere the director informed by his studio part way through filming the movie that he was making a 3D film. Ironman was a real let down for 3D. Check for threads on specific movies in this forum and you'll find viewers opinions on the 3D quality pretty fast.


----------



## Quickett




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *borisnet*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have/100_100#post_24611101
> 
> 
> Stupid question but what makes the movies differ in 'pop-out' or 'depth' as mentioned by many?
> 
> 
> I just upgrade my w1070 to enable 3D. I tried a TB Iron Man in 3D and I have to say I am not very impressed. I will try to find samples of the movies listed here to verify the "3D quality" if we can call that this way.
> 
> 
> Thanks all for sharing your experience !



The level of depth and pop out are different depending on the film as Tony stated. Depth is just that, when you are looking at a scene, you get a sense of well "depth." As in the person in the foreground actually looks like they are separated from the other stuff in the back of the scene. Pop out are effects that appear to pop out of the screen and in your face.

The types of effects that a person viewing 3D likes is a major factor in whether they like it or not.


For example, Avatar, while considered one of the best 3D movies by some, is derided by others. A major factor is Avatar is a movie with a great sense of depth, but isn't big on the gimmick of pop out effects. So when watching in 3D it is very immersive with subtlety.

While a movie such as final destination 5 and generally animated movies use pop out effects more frequently.


Is one style better than the other? It all comes back to personal preference, some people think pop out effects when they think 3D, and can't appreciate a well done movie that has great depth but doesn't constantly have stuff flying out of the screen. On the flip side you have people who are annoyed when stuff is flying at them the whole movie, but there is that missing element of immersion because a film has no depth. I know I've rambled a little, but hopefully that helps when you are perusing the forum and read about depth and pop out.


----------



## borisnet

Thanks isnoreatmovies and quickett for your reply, that's very useful.


----------



## nenito2k

ok guys just saw FROZEN in 3D ! while i did not really like the movie (how on earth did they make 1 billion$ with this thing ????)

I would not say it is technically incredible....but it was VERY good ! no crosstalk, no hurting eyes....just natural sense of space and depth...some scenes are indeed more than impressive !









I did find LORAX to offer better 3D....but not by much....what hurts FROZEN a little is that 70% of the film is in "night" and when it is day...well 80% of what you see is snow









Still, i found it better than BRAVE 3D...even if there were no pop ups and gimmick 3D....all was good and some particles effets were quite nice of the snow !

Just out of curiosity i immediately saw some scenes in 2d bluray....





















it was SOOO flat i could not believe it !


i reconfirm that watching animation in 3D (with passive glasses as they are very bright)....is SO much better than 2D ! I am completely done with 2D pixar, dreamwork or disney ! 3D bluray Rocks !

too bad many animation movies suck....nonetheless


----------



## nenito2k

hi all !!!


there seems to be a new demo CHAMPION in 3d !!!! The House of Magic !

according to the first pro review in FRANCE, it is the new DEMO disk ! it is by the creator of samy 1 & 2 !!


----------



## LDizzle

Hmm...sounds interesting. Gotta follow up on this.


----------



## tgm1024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PlayNice*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have/60_60#post_24415104
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LDizzle*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have/60#post_24411938
> 
> 
> Watched Gravity last night with the wife. Very good 3D that heightened the dramatic intensity of the film.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto on that buddy, I think this is going to be on my list of top blu rays for 2014. The 3D added so much to the film that was already outstanding.
Click to expand...

 

Absolutely.  At times ---> I


----------



## tgm1024

[B said:


> nenito2k[/B]]
> update here:
> just watched my copie from amazon that i got for 20$ of LORAX 3D....and WOW it was amazing ! Colors were out of this world (even if passive glasses don't hurt it) and the extra dimension is very GOOD; i STILL don't understand that in 2014 people are still buying dvd's and not bluray; it is so stupid...
> 
> I reconfirm that animation once experienced in 3d...for me and wife is the way to go; i can't imagine watching any of it in 2d again...ever !


A number of people gleefully jumped on the "3D is dead" bandwagon. AFAICT, many of these people don't own a 3D TV of recent design, and hidden within their tone is a distinct "ha ha". It makes me sick frankly, and their crap is so easily parroted around. Especially when sloppy reviewers don't draw a distinction between 3D movies being dead, and shlock 3D movies being weeded out because the public has "been there done that" (as I believe is happening in the US).


----------



## rfbrang

We can't get enough 3D. BenQ W1070, 138" Spandex screen from ~12'. LOVE IT!!! Getting pissed Disney is screwing the pooch with the 3D Combo packs.


Don't know if the these options are a better movie experience for us, or better 3D. Off the top of my head


Promethus

Gravity

Finding Nemo

Superman

Avatar

Life of Pi

Tangled

Star Trek Into Darkness

Pacific Rim

Monsters U

Tron

Great Gatsby


----------



## tgm1024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rfbrang*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have/60_60#post_24670875
> 
> 
> We can't get enough 3D. BenQ W1070, 138" Spandex screen from ~12'. LOVE IT!!! Getting pissed Disney is screwing the pooch with the 3D Combo packs.
> 
> 
> Don't know if the these options are a better movie experience for us, or better 3D. Off the top of my head
> 
> 
> Promethus
> 
> Gravity
> 
> Finding Nemo
> 
> Superman
> 
> Avatar
> 
> Life of Pi
> 
> Tangled
> 
> Star Trek Into Darkness
> 
> Pacific Rim
> 
> Monsters U
> 
> Tron
> 
> Great Gatsby


 

Of that list, I see these as standing out:

Avatar


----------



## nenito2k

just saw rise of the guardians.....3D WAS incredible....!!! probably the best 3D animation i have seen ! many others were great but this one is very very good...and story is actually interesting...much better that that crappy frozen 3D OR brave 3D


----------



## oleus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nenito2k*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have/90#post_24671906
> 
> 
> just saw rise of the guardians.....3D WAS incredible....!!! probably the best 3D animation i have seen ! many others were great but this one is very very good...and story is actually interesting...much better that that crappy frozen of brave



THIS! I was blown away by the 3d in RISE OF THE GUARDIANS. Best PQ i think i've ever seen on my projector.


----------



## andy sullivan

One movie that gets little mention here is "upside Down". The 3d is very impressive. Whenever I want to show someone what 3d looks like on a TV I just throw on the opening scene.


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andy sullivan*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have/90#post_24678816
> 
> 
> One movie that gets little mention here is "upside Down". The 3d is very impressive. Whenever I want to show someone what 3d looks like on a TV I just throw on the opening scene.



Have a copy of this myself. Very nice conversion.


----------



## TonyDP

I checked out Legend of Hercules 3D today. I wouldn't call it a must-have film, and it has more in common with the Spartacus TV series and 300 than the classic Hercules myths, but I did find it sufficiently entertaining and not nearly as bad as the reviews made it out to be.


In terms of 3D, depth and pop are both very good with lots of stuff poking out of the screen (perfectly appropriate for a movie like this) and an almost constant sense of depth to the sets and environments. This movie definitely does not fall into the "subtle" 3D category.


Worth a look for anyone in search of a 3D fix at home in my opinion.


----------



## nenito2k

hercules did get GOOD 3D reviews....still not worth a purchase...on bluray. I will wait for the hercules with " Ze Rock"....


----------



## Deja Vu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have/120#post_24679996
> 
> 
> I checked out Legend of Hercules 3D today. I wouldn't call it a must-have film, and it has more in common with the Spartacus TV series and 300 than the classic Hercules myths, but I did find it sufficiently entertaining and not nearly as bad as the reviews made it out to be.
> 
> 
> In terms of 3D, depth and pop are both very good with lots of stuff poking out of the screen (perfectly appropriate for a movie like this) and an almost constant sense of depth to the sets and environments. This movie definitely does not fall into the "subtle" 3D category.
> 
> 
> Worth a look for anyone in search of a 3D fix at home in my opinion.



I have to agree with you. The reviews were so bad they set my expectations for this film to close to zero. After seeing it I'd give it a 6/10 for content and a 9 or 9.5/10 for 3D -- great 3D in my opinion.


----------



## fxrh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oleus*  /t/1475070/top-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-the-top-must-have/90#post_24678434
> 
> 
> THIS! I was blown away by the 3d in RISE OF THE GUARDIANS. Best PQ i think i've ever seen on my projector.



I'm in complete agreement. This is my demo disc. I am closing in on my 100th 3D Blu-ray (bought #97 two days ago). (And yes, I've watched them all save #97.)


----------



## gv074

My faves are:
Wreck it ralph 
Despicable me 1 and 2
Hotel transylvania
and i have beauty and the beast and lion kind in 3d but haven't opened them yet, just bought them a few weeks ago. I will let you know how those are. I saw gravity in 3d at my friend's house and it is good but not great, i feel the 3d effect is more into with animation in despicable me series wreck it ralph and hotel transylvania, also saw little mermaid in 3d it was not bad but not great, bought it anyways due to me seeing in theatres when i was young and it is a cartoon animation that disney hasn't done in a while due to pixar kind of animation, i wish they would do a new one in 3d.


----------



## nenito2k

i confirm rise of guardians is the best 3D i have seen! not only are there no technical glitches on the 3D (very stable, and i am very picky); but there are also no forced effects nor gimmicks...it all feels entirely part of the story

this is definitely a demo disk along with gravity for me ! i bought it very cheap too on amazon !
i am really looking forward to house of magic 3D; seems to be the new reference in Europe; but the disk is way way too expensive; i'll wait


----------



## Webmonkey

Nice thread. Should be made a sticky :-D


----------



## WheelHoss1

300 2 looks great in 3D. Was surprised.

Gonna order RotG right now!


----------



## justintiime

I was happily surprised with Predator!


----------



## nenito2k

hi all ! long time no see...

i would like your opinions about the 3D in GODZILLA (mixed reviews...some say great, other say good but not necessary) and transformers 4 and what about MALIFICIENT (too DARK to see the 3D)?

i will order them on amazon (cheapest as always) when prices go down....so need input !


----------



## ekaaaans

nenito2k said:


> hi all ! long time no see...
> 
> i would like your opinions about the 3D in GODZILLA (mixed reviews...some say great, other say good but not necessary) and transformers 4 and what about MALIFICIENT (too DARK to see the 3D)?
> 
> i will order them on amazon (cheapest as always) when prices go down....so need input !


Haven't seen it yet(in 3D that is)but I've heard wildly varying opinions on Godzilla too. It's inexplicable to me why some expensive effects laden summer blockbusters end up with less than AMAZING 3D, but it seems to be the case more often than not. *Maleficent* is a case in point in my opinion. Unforgivably weak 3D.

Transformers: Age of Extinction on the other hand, is an absolute MUST PURCHASE if you're a fan of 3D. I think it should serve as an example of what _strong_ 3D can do for a big action movie. Even a, well...not so great one.


----------



## NSX1992

nenito2k said:


> hi all ! long time no see...
> 
> i would like your opinions about the 3D in GODZILLA (mixed reviews...some say great, other say good but not necessary) and transformers 4 and what about MALIFICIENT (too DARK to see the 3D)?
> 
> i will order them on amazon (cheapest as always) when prices go down....so need input !


Godzilla-ok
Transformers-the best
Maleficient-excellent


----------



## bluegrassking

In no particular order my tops are

Life of Pi
Avatar
Tintin
Hugo
Into Darkness
The Wizard of Oz
Dial M for Murder
A Very Harold and Kumar Christmas
The Avengers
Creature from the Black Lagoon
Legend of the Guardians
Gravity
Prometheous
The Hobbit


----------



## Anthony1

I watched Godzilla last night in 3D, and it was pretty lackluster imo.


----------



## tgm1024

bluegrassking said:


> In no particular order my tops are
> 
> Life of Pi
> *Avatar*
> Tintin
> Hugo
> Into Darkness
> *The Wizard of Oz*
> Dial M for Murder
> A Very Harold and Kumar Christmas
> The Avengers
> Creature from the Black Lagoon
> Legend of the Guardians
> *Gravity*
> Prometheous
> The Hobbit


Bolded your quote where I strongly agree.


----------



## Crimsoncleaver

Is there a thread like the PQ tier one that rates by 3D?


----------



## tgm1024

By the way, I'd have to say that Maleficent is a stunningly beautiful 3D film. It may be a little too much positive parallax for some folks, but not for me: I prefer the vast majority of my film to be behind the screen.


----------



## nenito2k

+1 for MALEFICIENT ! i disagree with ekaaaans , really this dude is weird! everyone including me, was stunned by this movie...including pro reviews in EUROPE !
film was GOOD and 3D did BRING something to the movie REALLY, the sky scenes are amazing and 3D is SOLID and very stable ! i was not impressed by the sound however as surrounds are weak and 70% of audio is FRONT centered....

No one here mentionned the last W-Xmen movie???? it did get a 4.5/5 on 3D on bluray.com ; ANYONE ???? is it worth it ?


----------



## AMarinho

My favorites 3D blu-rays are:
- Transformers: Age Of Extinction;
- Avatar;
- Hugo;
- Gravity.


----------



## tgm1024

AMarinho said:


> My favorites 3D blu-rays are:
> - Transformers: Age Of Extinction;
> - Avatar;
> - Hugo;
> - Gravity.


Have you seen "Oz: The Great and Powerful" ?


----------



## tezster

My favourite 3D titles:

David Attenborough 3D collection
Dredd
Frozen
Life of Pi


----------



## de8212

Subscribing.

Just got a 3d tv and was looking for one or two to start out with.


----------



## jvh4

Some of my Favorites:
Avatar
Gravity
How to Train your Dragon
Hugo
Life of Pi
Oz TGAP
Jack and the Giant Slayer


----------



## PlayNice

de8212 said:


> Subscribing.
> 
> Just got a 3d tv and was looking for one or two to start out with.


Hugo (excellent)
Life of Pi
Transformers Age of extinction (the best 3D blu ray available)
Wizard of Oz
Pacific Rim (amazing)
Legend of the Guardians
Dredd
Titanic (one of the best post conversions)


----------



## Acute

Most recommended titles here offer good 3D depth. But after my initial wow's on the first few movies, I'm getting jaded. Very few movies offer good projections out of the screen towards you. For the few that do, the objects are usually a blur mess. I think 3D can only be truly impressive if the field of vision extends all the way out towards us and deep inwards into the depths, with the full field of vision sharp in focus. Only then you can really feel you are physically in it. The only instance I found an object project way out of the screen and was in sharp focus is in the fight scene in Resident Evil: Retribution when a gun magazine flew some 6 feet outwards. It was blur due to fast motion but at the end of it, it came into focus right in front of my face. I froze that moment and sat in awe there for minutes.


----------



## johnny905

de8212 said:


> Subscribing.
> 
> Just got a 3d tv and was looking for one or two to start out with.


What model 3DTV did you get?


----------



## de8212

johnny905 said:


> What model 3DTV did you get?


Samsung 65" 7150.


----------



## PlayNice

https://www.change.org/p/the-walt-d...=email&utm_campaign=supporter_signatures_2500

Please sign this.


----------



## film113

de8212 said:


> Subscribing.
> 
> Just got a 3d tv and was looking for one or two to start out with.



Although it's a conversion, JURASSIC PARK 3D has just been re-released with a free pass to see the new JURASSIC WORLD. If you take the movie money into account, the cost of this is below $10.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/jurassi...digital-copy/6930123.p?id=47755&skuId=6930123

Some 3D titles thata should bear mention:

THE BUBBLE Sort of an extended Twilight Zome meets Under the Dome 1960s cheese-fest but excellent pop-out effects

INFERNO Classic 1950s film with a beautuful restoration. Amazing color!

HOUSE OF WAX Nuff said (and it comes with the original 2D B&W TERROR OF THE WAX MUSEUM)

MR PEABODY & SHERMAN One of the best 3D animated movies I've seen, with wide-ranging effects, lots of extensions... AND a special, brand-new 10-minute 3D Rocky & Bullwinkle short is icing on the cake!

HERCULES (Dwayne Johnson version)

HANSEL & GRETEL: WITCH HUNTERS

Coming next month: 3D RARITIES. a 147-minute extravaganza showcasing 3D from the 1920s and on. Everything from a Rocky Marcianao fight to Caspar the Friendly Ghost to atomic bomb tests. Probably some silent films too (yes, 3D has been around that long). Reportedly, these newly-restored old 3D selections put today's big budget movies to shame and might have the best 3D demo material. 

Personally, I also liked the 3D on SIN CITY: DAME TO KILL FOR. It's the stylish movie-making look that makes this one appealing in 3D.

MY BLOODY VALENTINE A naked woman wandering around in 3D always deserves a mention! 

KISS ME KATE If you like musicals (not my cup of cocoa) this one has spectacular 3D, with a beautiful transfer.

Honestly, there are so many more that one could be here all day listing them!


----------



## film113

de8212 said:


> Subscribing.
> 
> Just got a 3d tv and was looking for one or two to start out with.



Although it's a conversion, JURASSIC PARK 3D has just been re-released with a free pass to see the new JURASSIC WORLD. If you take the movie money into account, the cost of this is below $10.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/jurassi...digital-copy/6930123.p?id=47755&skuId=6930123

Some 3D titles thata should bear mention:

THE BUBBLE Sort of an extended Twilight Zome meets Under the Dome 1960s cheese-fest but excellent pop-out effects

INFERNO Classic 1950s film with a beautuful restoration. Amazing color!

HOUSE OF WAX Nuff said (and it comes with the original 2D B&W TERROR OF THE WAX MUSEUM)

MR PEABODY & SHERMAN One of the best 3D animated movies I've seen, with wide-ranging effects, lots of extensions... AND a special, brand-new 10-minute 3D Rocky & Bullwinkle short is icing on the cake!

HERCULES (Dwayne Johnson version)

HANSEL & GRETEL: WITCH HUNTERS

Coming next month: 3D RARITIES. a 147-minute extravaganza showcasing 3D from the 1920s and on. Everything from a Rocky Marcianao fight to Caspar the Friendly Ghost to atomic bomb tests. Probably some silent films too (yes, 3D has been around that long). Reportedly, these newly-restored old 3D selections put today's big budget movies to shame and might have the best 3D demo material. 

Personally, I also liked the 3D on SIN CITY: DAME TO KILL FOR. It's the stylish movie-making look that makes this one appealing in 3D.

MY BLOODY VALENTINE A naked woman wandering around in 3D always deserves a mention! 

WIZARD OF OZ Have to add my voice for this. No out-of-screen effects but this is a superlative transfer! The 2D remaster pales in comparison. I can't imagine watching it any other way ever again.


Honestly, there are so many more that one could be here all day listing them!


----------



## NSX1992

I just ordered Inferno from Amazon but shipping from Scotland, $25 + $4 shipping. Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## bnsherer

ekaaaans said:


> Haven't seen it yet(in 3D that is)but I've heard wildly varying opinions on Godzilla too. It's inexplicable to me why some expensive effects elepoepippopeilraden summer blockbusters end up with less than AMAZINGjlp 3D, but it seems to be the case more often than not. *Maleficent* is a case in point in my opinion. Unforgivably weak 3neàddbnmmcmmvbvbg by b high-tech vhbjbhvbbjfmfbjfhmbmjbjjmbhvgfhjfbhmfmmfbhfhfhfbsfsb ji"?
> 
> Transformers: Age of Extinction on the other hand, is an absolute MUST PURCHASE if you're a fan of 3D. I think ! should serve as an example lp of what _strong_ 3D can do for a big action movie. Even a, well...not so great one.


Tet







nenito2k said:


> hi all ! long time no see...
> 
> i would like your opinions about the 3D in GODZILLA (mixed reviews...some say great, other say good but not necessary) and transformers 4 and what about MALIFICIENT (too DARK to see the 3D)?
> 
> i will order them on amazon (cheapest as always) when prices go down....so need input !










ekaaaans said:


> Haven't seen it yet(in 3D that is)but I've heard wildly varying opinions on Godzilla too. It's inexplicable to me why some expensive effects laden summer blockbusters end up with less than AMAZING 3D, but it seems to be the case more often than not. *Maleficent* is a case in point in my opinion. Unforgivably weak 3D.
> 
> Transformers: Age of Extinction on the other hand, is an absolute MUST PURCHASE if you're a fan of 3D. I think it should serve as an example of what _strong_ 3D can do for a big action movie. Even a, well...not so great one.


----------



## Teremei

I agree with many mentioned. My personal favorites. .

Avatar, Jurassic Park, Gravity, The House of Wax, Tangled, The Wizard of Oz, as well as Oz the Great and Powerful. I'm also really looking forward to 3D-Rarities and other films like the Bubble, The Mask, and these other oldie 3D restorations.


----------



## Trista Brown

I don't think it exsits the best movies. Because people has his own flavor. To me in 2015:

1.Jurassic World

2. Avengers: Age of Ultron

3. Furious Seven

4.Mad Max: Fury Road

5.Inside Out


----------



## johnny905

Trista Brown said:


> I don't think it exsits the best movies. Because people has his own flavor. To me in 2015:
> 
> 1.Jurassic World
> 
> 2. Avengers: Age of Ultron
> 
> 3. Furious Seven
> 
> 4.Mad Max: Fury Road
> 
> 5.Inside Out



I didn't realize Furious 7 was shown in 3D? At least not in North America...


----------



## mars5l

I wanna know if it will be available in a region free bluray


----------



## dhvsfan

Worthy of consideration is the movie Upside Down.

I've watched it several times and the effects always leave my head spinning. Not really pop-out effects but the perspective. Really only good in 3D. Effects don't work as well in 2D.


----------



## longhornsk57

Upside down in 3D is good.

Thunder and house of magic is amazing pop out 3D.

Dredd 3D doesn't get enough love but it is very good 3D.

Guardians of the Galaxy very good for post production work.


----------



## barfle

My favorite 3Ds:
1. Gravity
2. Alice in Wonderland
3. Cave of Forgotten Dreams
4. Titanic
5. Ghosts of the Abyss
6. Avatar


I also have Space Station 3K, which I saw at the Smithsonian Air and Space Museum in DC a couple of times, and it lost quite a bit on its way to my HT.


----------



## longhornsk57

Oh and add Coraline to that list..


----------



## TwitterLiver

barfle said:


> My favorite 3Ds:
> 1. Gravity
> 2. Alice in Wonderland
> 3. Cave of Forgotten Dreams
> 4. Titanic
> 5. Ghosts of the Abyss
> 6. Avatar
> 
> 
> I also have Space Station 3K, which I saw at the Smithsonian Air and Space Museum in DC a couple of times, and it lost quite a bit on its way to my HT.


Can you check and see what aspect ratio Titanic 3D is in please?


----------



## tgm1024

TwitterLiver said:


> Can you check and see what aspect ratio Titanic 3D is in please?


1.78 (16x9)

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Titanic-3D-Blu-ray/7548/


----------



## TwitterLiver

tgm1024 said:


> 1.78 (16x9)
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Titanic-3D-Blu-ray/7548/


Are you guessing or do you have the disk... because the link above, which I have looked at before, shows 2 aspect ratios for the different disks included in that set.


"Aspect ratio: 1.78:1, 2.35:1"

...and the aspect ratio of the bluray version is 2.35:1
http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Titanic-Blu-ray/33024/


----------



## NorthSky

TwitterLiver said:


> Are you guessing or do you have the disk... because the link above, which I have looked at before, shows 2 aspect ratios for the different disks included in that set.
> 
> 
> "Aspect ratio: 1.78:1, 2.35:1"
> 
> ...and the aspect ratio of the bluray version is 2.35:1
> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Titanic-Blu-ray/33024/


Because one is for the 3D version (1.78:1) and the other for the 2D version (2.35:1). That 3D package is a four-disc set, and includes the 2D version as well.


----------



## tgm1024

TwitterLiver said:


> Are you guessing or do you have the disk... because the link above, which I have looked at before, shows 2 aspect ratios for the different disks included in that set.


Then apparently you never read the rest of the page:_
"Paramount's 3D Blu-ray release of Titanic presents the film at a 1.78:1 aspect ratio and smartly splits the lengthy film over two discs to ensure the highest possible picture quality."_​Always use your browser's search function to rifle through a description or review....there's a lot of information there.


----------



## 3DBob

TwitterLiver said:


> Are you guessing or do you have the disk... because the link above, which I have looked at before, shows 2 aspect ratios for the different disks included in that set.
> 
> 
> "Aspect ratio: 1.78:1, 2.35:1"
> 
> ...and the aspect ratio of the bluray version is 2.35:1
> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Titanic-Blu-ray/33024/


It's more than just changing the aspect ratio. They opened up the matt to get more top and bottom image, so you see more of the scene in 3D than in 2D. I for one thought it was superb and have watched it 3 times. The 2D version is boring to me.


----------



## TwitterLiver

3DBob said:


> It's more than just changing the aspect ratio. They opened up the matt to get more top and bottom image, so you see more of the scene in 3D than in 2D. I for one thought it was superb and have watched it 3 times. The 2D version is boring to me.


Ordered, will be here Monday


----------



## gus738

TwitterLiver said:


> Ordered, will be here Monday


another beautiful example where 3d excels,I hate black bars so this works perfect.who ever thought of opening up the matte for the aspect ratio thumbs up .we need more of this.


----------



## tom.smith

I'm on the waiting list for one of the new JVC RS500s, and once it gets here, I want to dip my toes up to about the hip into the 3D waters. I hope resurrecting a "mature" thread like this one isn't too frowned upon. I'm a 3D virgin.


First question: I'm trying to put together a kind of "Top Ten Movies for Testing 3D Display Equipment," and towards that goal, I bought Avatar, Gravity, Rise of the Guardians, and Sammy's Adventures #1 , after reading about them in this thread. So what would be the next six? I think I want one that's kind of dark, one that's really bright, one with subtle 3D, one with in-your-face 3D, a cross-talk torture test, etc. After watching all ten, I want to know just about everything there is to know about what that projector can and cannot do.


Second question: What's up with the pricing on 3D Blu-rays? Why are some about the same price as the 2D versions while others like Hugo are 150% more? And what do you do with the regular old dumb DVD that you frequently have to buy just to get the 3D disc?


Third question: If Hugo is $53 for the 3D Blu-ray, then WTH is this? Why isn't Hugo $30 by itself and this double feature $53? Is the double feature only half of each movie? I don't get it.
http://www.amazon.com/Legend-Guardi...v&ie=UTF8&qid=1449630710&sr=1-2&keywords=hugo


Thanks much.


----------



## tom.smith

My post count isn't yet high enough to respond to PMs, but I do appreciate the info. Thanks.


----------



## 2ndvizio

I got addicted to 3D after I got my projector and must have bought over a hundred Blurays in the past year. I've learned that the really high priced ones you can buy cheaper outside the country and pay extra for shipping. Hugo is 13 canadian dollars at Amazon Canada. I also bought from Amazon UK. Also can try eBay. I don't know what to do with the DVDs either or the digital copy codes. Unfortunately, I've probably only opened and watched 10 percent of them. No idea why I bought so many, maybe I thought the would go out of print. Should have just waited for Black Friday to buy them.


----------



## NorthSky

2ndvizio said:


> I got addicted to 3D after I got my projector and must have bought over a hundred Blurays in the past year. I've learned that the really high priced ones you can buy cheaper outside the country and pay extra for shipping. Hugo is 13 canadian dollars at Amazon Canada. I also bought from Amazon UK. Also can try eBay. I don't know what to do with the DVDs either or the digital copy codes. Unfortunately, I've probably only opened and watched 10 percent of them. No idea why I bought so many, maybe I thought the would go out of print. Should have just waited for Black Friday to buy them.


 
It's funny you mentioned Black Friday, Canada, Amazon and 3D Blu-ray movies. ...Yes, a couple were a bit cheaper, but a bunch were more expensive or @ the same high price as usually. There were few more better deals with 2D than 3D. 


Black Friday in Canada is anytime online when there are sales. If it is Black Friday or Boxing Day you get discounts on things that didn't sell. 
And 3D Blus much less because they eventually sell for high dollars (niche market for the people who just bought a new 3D TV on Black Friday). 
It is all calculated for profit, and to get rid of old inventory. You won't see sales on brand new released items. 
Sales are necessary to make space for the new stuff (UHD). If they wouldn't have sales the manufacturers and suppliers would lose money. 


* I did check all Black Friday week on 3D Blu-rays, and I didn't see many of them on sale. And besides I had them all already. And the ones that I did not have, weren't on sale. 


And that, was the funny thing, about Black Friday (@ the stores and online) in Canada. It's fine for some people, and it's business as usual for the rest. 
Just my own personal opinion. 


Now with UHD only few weeks away, I am extremely curious in regards to 3D on Blu, and 3D sound. It will be interesting to see what the studios are going to do with us, the 3D niche market lovers. ...Because, even if UHD Blu-ray (2D only) has superior color and detail overall, it won't have that 3-Dimensional picture immersion. One step forward in 2D, and we'll have to see where 3D is going; if real care is given to it, or just mickey mouse 3D conversion. 
I'm afraid, a little... Because the market follows the money, not the art and advanced technology. 
It's like the stuck market; do your research and buy low for the best prospect. Know your products and be careful with hi-end. Look for quality @ real world prices, and stay away from "boosted" stratospherically jacked up prices. 


Same with 3D; some are well done and reasonably priced, others are bad (the films too) and priced higher. ...Not always, but following the demand.
And the exclusivity of the demand is not reflective of the best. IMO ...Because the supply is also limited. 


I'm waiting for James Bound 'Spectre' in 3D.


----------



## tgm1024

Once again, I have to remind folks of camelcamelcamel.com

TOTALLY useful!


----------



## 2ndvizio

I meant black Friday in the us. I didn't know Canada also did Black Friday. Isn't Thanksgiving an American only holiday? I usually buy the 3d Blurays in the $15 to $20 range. On Black Friday, there were some sub $10 deals but I already bought them. Only one I got on Black Friday was Mad Max for $12

I don't have a 4K tv so don't worry about UHD at all. I just hope they keep making 3D blurays once there is UHD. I'm afraid it may go streaming only if UHD becomes mainstream and there is no longer enough demand to produce the 3D blurays.


----------



## tom.smith

2ndvizio said:


> I meant black Friday in the us. I didn't know Canada also did Black Friday. Isn't Thanksgiving an American only holiday?


They've been doing Black Friday in China for a few years now. The whole world lines up when there's a chance to make money.


----------



## tom.smith

So which Blu-ray can I count on to deliver the worst cross-talk of any disc on the planet? I want to see the projector at its absolute worst, knowing that every other title will be better.


----------



## 2ndvizio

I have never ever seen xtalk but I suppose it must be there since reviews say so. As long as the 3D Glasses are in sync with the display and the displays shows the proper images at the right time then there shouldn't be any xtalk. My best is guess is that some displays can't show and remove the image fast enough. But that would be a problem with the display not the disk.

I wouldn't worry about looking for a disc for xtalk.


----------



## NorthSky

2ndvizio said:


> I meant black Friday in the us. I didn't know Canada also did Black Friday. Isn't Thanksgiving an American only holiday? I usually buy the 3d Blurays in the $15 to $20 range. On Black Friday, there were some sub $10 deals but I already bought them. Only one I got on Black Friday was Mad Max for $12
> 
> I don't have a 4K tv so don't worry about UHD at all. I just hope they keep making 3D blurays once there is UHD. I'm afraid it may go streaming only if UHD becomes mainstream and there is no longer enough demand to produce the 3D blurays.


Thanksgiving in Canada is roughly one month before Thanksgiving in the USA. And Thanksgiving is an international holiday, but with different dates. 
But Black Friday is @ the exact same time; Canada simply just followed that USA tradition.

As for 3D blu-rays, Black Friday is not the best time in particular to buy them here in Canada, but when the movie studios tell the stores like amazon.ca, Best Buy & Wall Mart to put them on sale. ...Those sales happen @ random during the year; from Sony, FOX, Disney, Universal, Paramount, Warner Bros, Lionsgate movie studios. And the prices vary from roughly $7.99 to $19.99 for each 3D Blu-ray title on sale. 
And some of them hardly ever go on sale; like Disney 3D blu-rays...few titles are between $40 and $55 each, plus 12% tax on top of that! ...Marvel ones.

The cheapest 3D BR I ever saw was 'Coraline' for $4.99 Canadian, on sale (it's always $7.99 now). But @ the beginning that 3D Blu-ray title was $34.99, and then on sale @ $24.99, then @ $19.99, and now very cheap. But Black Friday has nothing to do with it. Black Friday in Canada is not so good with 3D Blu-ray titles. ...It's a little better with 2D Blu-ray titles, and not many of them, mostly older ones that everyone already have.

Simply put Black Friday is a myth, a commercial, an advertising, a comic caricature on a t-shirt. ...As I explained previously; to make room for the newer stuff. And yes, Canada simply copied that USA tradition; it's a good business model to attract new buyers in older stuff that they couldn't afford before. And that's a good day (week actually) for these type of buyers. But online Cyber Monday is even better.


----------



## rekbones

tom.smith said:


> So which Blu-ray can I count on to deliver the worst cross-talk of any disc on the planet? I want to see the projector at its absolute worst, knowing that every other title will be better.


Hugo is known to be a torture test for cross talk. I am running a DLP projector so cross talk is pretty much a non issue with my setup, but I use Hugo to fine tune my glasses settings. Check out 3DBlurayrental.com good rental prices for old and new 3D releases. They also sell used 3D rental discs on a sister sight linked in there web page. Mad Max Fury Road is now my favorite 3D film especially with a good sound system and IMAX Under the Sea is a must have 3D title.


----------



## tom.smith

rekbones said:


> I am running a DLP projector so cross talk is pretty much a non issue with my setup....


The JVC is LCoS, so I'm expecting a bit. I ordered it for the blacks and they threw in 3D for free. I think this could be a lot of fun with the right content. Looking forward to it if Mike ever sends me my projector. Probably another couple of weeks out for me, unfortunately. Really hope it gets here in time for the Rose Bowl. Go Hawks! I'd pay the big bucks to get that in 3D, let me tell you.


----------



## fxrh

tom.smith said:


> So which Blu-ray can I count on to deliver the worst cross-talk of any disc on the planet? I want to see the projector at its absolute worst, knowing that every other title will be better.


The title I've most consistently heard to yield terrible cross-talk in 3D is DIAL M FOR MURDER. I also have DLP so this disc is a non-issue for me (as well as being a personal favorite).


----------



## tom.smith

fxrh said:


> The title I've most consistently heard to yield terrible cross-talk in 3D is DIAL M FOR MURDER..


Wow, it sounds like the transfer to Blu-ray was done horrifically, zooming the original 4:3 squarescreen to simulate 16:9. Blasphemers. I just can't support people who would do that.


Edit: For others following this thread, I was incorrect in my assumption as pointed out by Dan Shane below. Amending this post to reflect that.


----------



## danshane

tom.smith said:


> Wow, it sounds like the transfer to Blu-ray was done horrifically, zooming the original 4:3 squarescreen to simulate 16:9. Blasphemers. I just can't support people who would do that.


That is incorrect. Please cite any official data that supports that claim.

BTW, the movie looks great in 3D on my 70" LED display.


----------



## tom.smith

danshane said:


> That is incorrect. Please cite any *official* data that supports that claim.


Nothing *official*, just a couple reviews I read on amazon. I read it on the internet so it has to be correct, right?


----------



## danshane

tom.smith said:


> Nothing *official*, just a couple reviews I read on amazon. I read it on the internet so it has to be correct, right?


Well, this post lives on the Internet, so it carries the same weight as those "reviews." DIAL M was made with a 1.85:1 release in mind:

http://www.davidbordwell.net/blog/2...urder-hitchcock-frets-not-at-his-narrow-room/

"Hitchcock’s concern for too much empty space might have been aggravated by the studio’s demand that the film be in widescreen. With the rise of CinemaScope, most studios had decided to release films in wide formats, and Warners was no exception. Dial M was released in 1.85:1."


----------



## Toe

tom.smith said:


> So which Blu-ray can I count on to deliver the worst cross-talk of any disc on the planet? I want to see the projector at its absolute worst, knowing that every other title will be better.


 
Sammy's Adventure, Despicable Me, Monsters vs Aliens (bridge scene), Grand Canyon, Dinosaurs Giants of Patagonia are the classic go-to testing discs in the projector threads for ghosting on non single chip DLP displays. The Lichtmond series will also be a torture test for ghosting!


----------



## tom.smith

Toe said:


> Sammy's Adventure, Despicable Me, Monsters vs Aliens (bridge scene), Grand Canyon, Dinosaurs Giants of Patagonia are the classic go-to testing discs in the projector threads for ghosting on non single chip DLP displays. The Lichtmond series will also be a torture test for ghosting!



Thanks, especially for the Lichtmond reference. I lived in Germany for a year and a half back in the seventies, so this feels a bit like Kraftwerk and Tangerine Dream all over again. Worth checking out, for sure. Much appreciated.


----------



## window2000bug

*Suggestions on 3D must haves?*

I have seen a handful of 3D movies in theaters, though I only go a couple times a year, maybe zero since I built a HT. I don't have cable so I really don't know what is out in the theaters as I don't watch commercials. I watched a few movies in 3D and didn't seem to thrilled, until I saw Avatar. I ended up getting Avatar 3D and it seems like the 3D is very well thought out in that movie, so much so, that it makes some other 3D movies look like crap. Like the 3D was an after thought. As the 3D movies are pretty pricey, what movies do you suggest I purchase as 3D?


----------



## HockeyoAJB

window2000bug said:


> I have seen a handful of 3D movies in theaters, though I only go a couple times a year, maybe zero since I built a HT. I don't have cable so I really don't know what is out in the theaters as I don't watch commercials. I watched a few movies in 3D and didn't seem to thrilled, until I saw Avatar. I ended up getting Avatar 3D and it seems like the 3D is very well thought out in that movie, so much so, that it makes some other 3D movies look like crap. Like the 3D was an after thought. As the 3D movies are pretty pricey, what movies do you suggest I purchase as 3D?


This thread already lists most of the best 3D films, so I will limit my suggestions to just my top 5 in terms of the quality of the 3D and its relevance to the film...

1) Avatar
2) Pacific Rim
3) Gravity
4) Tron Legacy
5) most of the IMAX 3D documentaries (e.g. Hubble, Under the Sea, etc.

Honorable mention to Hugo, which has excellent 3D, but just missed my top 5 list as the storyline just wasn't my cup of tea.


----------



## Tony_Montana

Mad max fury road


----------



## BleedOrange11

*Gravity*
*Hugo*
*Life of Pi*
*Avatar*
The Martian
X-Men: Days of Future Past
Dial M for Murder
Inferno (1953)
Kiss Me Kate
The Walk
Prometheus
The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey
The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug
The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies
House of Wax
Creature from the Black Lagoon
The Young and Prodigious T.S. Spivet
The Taking of Tiger Mountain
Young Detective Dee: Rise of the Sea Dragon
The Great Gatsby


----------



## jwalz1

The favorites I own


Under the Sea
Dolphins and Whales
Avatar
Avengers
Tangled
Guardians of the Galaxy
Grand Canyon








And I have not watched the whole thing yet but Comin at Ya looks really interesting in the few minutes I watched. Never saw it as a kid but had a friend who used to talk about how much fun that movie was ALL the time.


Movies filmed in native 3d like Avatar will always look the best when you are talking live action, and ones that just due the computerized process and don't film with 3D cameras, but CGI and Animated sequences seem to work really well.


Cant wait for a copy of Force Awakens


----------



## chrisagon

I thought I'd reinvigorate this thread. After watching 60 3D blu-rays over the past 5 months, several stand out. Those in bold are the best of the best, outstanding 3D experiences, IMHO, and those below are excellent and are worthy of being in any collection. Your taste in the movies themselves may vary. There are blu-rays I haven't seen that I've read are outstanding, including: IMAX Hubble, T.S. Spivet, Sammy's Adventure -- A Turtle's Tale, 3D Rarities, House of Wax, Despicable Me 1/2. 

*IMAX Under the Sea 3D (2009) 
IMAX Deep Sea 3D (2006) 
Madagascar 3: Europe's Most Wanted 3D (2012) 
Thunder and the House of Magic 3D (2013) 
Avatar 3D (2009) 
Journey to the Center of the Earth 3D (2008) 
Guardians of the Galaxy 3D (2014)
Life of Pi 3D (2012)
Pacific Rim 3D (2013)
Gravity 3D (2013)
Oz the Great and Powerful 3D (2013)
Titanic 3D (1997)
Everest 3D (2015)
Transformers: Age of Extinction 3D (2014) *

The Martian 3D (2015)
The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies 3D (Ex.) (2014)
The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug 3D (Th.) (2013) 
Megamind 3D (2010) 
Mad Max: Fury Road 3D (2015)
Prometheus 3D (4-Disc Collector's Edition) (2012)
IMAX Dinosaurs: Giants of Patagonia 3D (2007) 
IMAX The Ultimate Wave: Tahiti 3D (2010) 
The SpongeBob Movie: Sponge Out of Water 3D (2015) 
Sin City: A Dame to Kill For 3D (2014)
Dredd 3D (2012)
Star Trek Into Darkness 3D (2013) -- if only to see the Enterprise in 3D.


----------



## jaychatbonneau

rekbones said:


> I don't think there are 20 must haves, but at least 7 come to mind
> 
> Avatar
> IMAX under the sea
> Prometheus
> Hugo
> Titanic
> Life of Pi
> Avengers
> 
> Some others that I like but would not say must have
> 
> any of the IMAX 3D series
> Tangled
> Lion King
> Madagascar 3
> Jurassic Park
> The Three musketeers
> Journey to the Center of the Earth
> Journey 2 mysterious island
> Pirates of the Caribbean on stranger tides
> Resident Evil afterlife
> Resident Evil retribution
> Transformers 3
> Underworld Awakening
> Top Gun
> Mars needs Moms
> Men in black III
> I robot


Arabia from IMAX was really, really bad. There was an incredible amount of ghosting in the source material.


----------



## dan da man

chrisagon said:


> I thought I'd reinvigorate this thread. After watching 60 3D blu-rays over the past 5 months, several stand out. Those in bold are the best of the best, outstanding 3D experiences, IMHO, and those below are excellent and are worthy of being in any collection. Your taste in the movies themselves may vary. There are blu-rays I haven't seen that I've read are outstanding, including: IMAX Hubble, T.S. Spivet, Sammy's Adventure -- A Turtle's Tale, 3D Rarities, House of Wax, Despicable Me 1/2.
> 
> *IMAX Under the Sea 3D (2009)
> IMAX Deep Sea 3D (2006)
> Madagascar 3: Europe's Most Wanted 3D (2012)
> Thunder and the House of Magic 3D (2013)
> Avatar 3D (2009)
> Journey to the Center of the Earth 3D (2008)
> Guardians of the Galaxy 3D (2014)
> Life of Pi 3D (2012)
> Pacific Rim 3D (2013)
> Gravity 3D (2013)
> Oz the Great and Powerful 3D (2013)
> Titanic 3D (1997)
> Everest 3D (2015)
> Transformers: Age of Extinction 3D (2014) *
> 
> The Martian 3D (2015)
> The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies 3D (Ex.) (2014)
> The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug 3D (Th.) (2013)
> Megamind 3D (2010)
> Mad Max: Fury Road 3D (2015)
> Prometheus 3D (4-Disc Collector's Edition) (2012)
> IMAX Dinosaurs: Giants of Patagonia 3D (2007)
> IMAX The Ultimate Wave: Tahiti 3D (2010)
> The SpongeBob Movie: Sponge Out of Water 3D (2015)
> Sin City: A Dame to Kill For 3D (2014)
> Dredd 3D (2012)
> Star Trek Into Darkness 3D (2013) -- if only to see the Enterprise in 3D.


Thanks for keeping the thread going as I just found it today. I like your list and I am a huge fan of 3D movies. I watch them and can't for the life of me figure out why this viewing experience has not caught on to the masses.
Your list is nice and I have seen many of those but not all of them. Im about to go on a used 3D buying frenzy to increase my collection. I did not see Alice In Wonderland on your list and to me, I thought that movie was one of the best 3D experiences I have seen to date. Mainly the color and depth. The Hobbit movies and Avatar stand out to me also.
I recently moved and had to give up my 120" screen and Sony 3D projector so when we downsized I opted for a Samsung 78" curved. I went with the JU7500 series since it was 3D capable and the new version (2016) was not. I gave up some nice native HDR features and pixel count just to keep my 3D. The big problem for me now is that the 4K HDR movies look so darn good, and they are not being distributed or created in 3D with no hope in sight. The only option is to buy double and get a 3D version BR on the side. Or choose one over the other and the 4K movies are pretty sweet and make that choice too hard.


----------



## chrisagon

dan da man said:


> Thanks for keeping the thread going as I just found it today. I like your list and I am a huge fan of 3D movies. I watch them and can't for the life of me figure out why this viewing experience has not caught on to the masses.
> Your list is nice and I have seen many of those but not all of them. Im about to go on a used 3D buying frenzy to increase my collection. I did not see Alice In Wonderland on your list and to me, I thought that movie was one of the best 3D experiences I have seen to date. Mainly the color and depth. The Hobbit movies and Avatar stand out to me also.
> I recently moved and had to give up my 120" screen and Sony 3D projector so when we downsized I opted for a Samsung 78" curved. I went with the JU7500 series since it was 3D capable and the new version (2016) was not. I gave up some nice native HDR features and pixel count just to keep my 3D. The big problem for me now is that the 4K HDR movies look so darn good, and they are not being distributed or created in 3D with no hope in sight. The only option is to buy double and get a 3D version BR on the side. Or choose one over the other and the 4K movies are pretty sweet and make that choice too hard.


While I've read good reviews of the new 4K discs, I've stayed away from buying 4K BD's, for now. My Sony BDP-S790 is working fine so I'd be replacing a perfectly good player at, IMO, too high a price at this time. Also, my receiver will need to be upgraded to pass through 4K video (and Atmos) -- although, if I understand correctly, I could bypass the video now that there are dual HDMI's coming out the the newer players. Also, a fair number of early 4K BD's are 4K-2K-4K downconversions/upconversions -- but that is changing now with the newer movies. Also, I don't want to duplicate buying 4K BD's that I already have in 1080 3D. But the main reason I'm not going 4K BD's at this time is that I recently convinced my wife I needed a new 4K TV, so I bought the Samsung 65" JS8500 (beautiful TV), AND I bought new speakers last year as well. There's no way I dare bring up any more replacements at this time.

Regarding Alice in Wonderland, I bought that long ago in 2D. I've heard it's a good 3D but until it drops to an ultra low price, I'll pass. 

I recently added Coraline. Another excellent 3D.


----------



## BronxBartoni

One of the best 3D blu Rays I've seen is Hugo, surprised no one else has mentioned it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff43

Hansel and Gretel


----------



## busybe

How to Train your Dragon and Madagascar 3 in 3D


----------



## Bob Furmanek

To learn more about DIAL M FOR MURDER in widescreen and the changeover to wide cinematography in 1953, I recommend the following: 

http://www.3dfilmarchive.com/dial-m-blu-ray-review

http://www.3dfilmarchive.com/the-first-year-of-widescreen

http://www.3dfilmarchive.com/home/widescreen-documentation


----------



## NorthSky

Alright, to not repeat some of the great 3D Blu-ray titles already mentioned, and to keep track with the latest: 








*******







*******









I didn't see ↑ those three above mentioned yet ↑


----------



## Actionable Mango

blackoper said:


> Documentary: TT3D Closer to the Edge. (something about 200mph motorcycle racing through small city streets was just awesome)


I notice you are in KY. Is there a region A disc out there or do you just have a multiregion player?


----------



## obveron

I just watched Doctor Strange, and thought the 3D was impressive (a decent movie too).


----------



## freakyguy666

Rogue One! There are a ton of demo worthy sequences especially in the final 3rd of the movie. Just spectacular depth especially via my 180"/DLP setup.


----------



## Postmoderndesign

I recommend Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them:


----------



## Postmoderndesign

Gravity 3D takes a space travel disaster like Apollo 13 and uses the immersive quality of 3D to bring the feeling of suffocation, fear, panic and struggle to survive to the viewer.


----------



## Augerhandle

Liked Gravity up to the point where they spent an eternity of camera time on Sandra Bullock in the fetal position, with the life support "umbilical" cord. I could almost hear the director saying "do you get it? Let me show it again" over and over.


----------



## Postmoderndesign

Augerhandle said:


> Liked Gravity up to the point where they spent an eternity of camera time on Sandra Bullock in the fetal position, with the life support "umbilical" cord. I could almost hear the director saying "do you get it? Let me show it again" over and over.


I have seen many movies where I wish they would just get on with it. In Gravity I felt the human emotion was affecting and elevated the movie. The fetal position worked for me. 

But my point was that 3D causes the viewer to react more than 2D. I had first seen the movie as a Netflix rental and 3D was my second viewing. Your reaction was that you were put off. I would have felt more vindicated if you wrote in large bold type that you so bored that you picked up a brick in chucked it though the screen. 

The web site metacritic scored Gravity with an unusually high 96. However there was one reader who gave the movie a 0.


----------



## Postmoderndesign

Baz Luhrmann's The Great Gatsby transports the viewer to the decadent, jazz age, roaring 20's with amazingly lavish visuals. F. Scott-Fitzgerald's most famous book has been assessed so many times and you read it in High School that is would be bone headed to encapsulate the story. I believe it is a change up from the usual 3D movies by telling a dramatic tale with good acting and deserves to be owned and viewed.


----------



## tgm1024

Augerhandle said:


> Liked Gravity up to the point where they spent an eternity of camera time on Sandra Bullock in the fetal position, with the life support "umbilical" cord. I could almost hear the director saying "do you get it? Let me show it again" over and over.


Huh. I never noticed that.....or at least it didn't "register" with me as "excessive". When I watch again, I'll look for it.


----------



## Postmoderndesign

I bought In the Heart of the Sea 3D because Ralph Potts gave rave review to the Atmos sound track. The story is the unvarnished version of Moby Dick tidied up and published in 1850. This movie and the true story was one ship wreck survival along with the battle with the great white whale. I am usually not wild about the movies Ron Howard directs but this is his best work. I highly recommend In the Heart of the Sea as a gripping version of a classic novel


----------



## sagor

Why movie maker doesn't make movie with fully 3d pop-out effect?


----------

